# Media Caña



## heatherita

What I am translating is a catalog of flooring/paving products. 
This is one thing I am having trouble with:

_"Pavimento continuo impermeable con *media caña*"_

I have found that "media caña" is "half round"... 

So I would translate

_"Seamless waterproof flooring with half round"_

But that just doesn't seem to make sense! It should be "_half round SOMETHING", _no? 

Or maybe:

_"Half round seamless waterproof flooring?"_

Help! TIA


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *TIA *

Lo siento, pero falta contexto. Si me permites, necesitamos la oración completa y, mejor, las que vienen antes y después. Por favor, mira aquí. Pues que tu sabes de que hablas pero nosostros (los que quieren ayudarte) no quedamos como ciegos. 

Gracias


----------



## avizor

El pavimento es completamente liso, y _media caña_ se refiere a los bordes o _baseboard_, que son acabados de forma redondeada y no _sharpened _
_Like this:_
_




_


----------



## heatherita

Es que la frase es así, describiendo las cualidades de una de las pinturas para pavimentar. Es un párrafo con varios puntos:

_"DESCRIPCIÓN: Pavimento multicapa continuo formado por mezcla de resinas sintéticas exentas de disolventes y cargas (áridos de colores, mármol, cristales, etc) con espesores de 3-4 mm, aplicados a llana en varias fases con acabados decorativos y antideslizantes.
   - Pavimento continuo impermeable con *media caña*.
   - Higiénico, sin ningún punto de acumulación de suciedad y de fácil limpieza.
..._

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## heatherita

avizor said:


> El pavimento es completamente liso, y _media caña_ se refiere a los bordes o _baseboard_, que son acabados de forma redondeada y no _sharpened _
> _Like this:_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _




Gracias avizor. Entonces podría decir
"Seamless waterproof flooring with half-round baseboard" ?


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Gracias por el contexto, *heatherita, *perfecto! 

De acuerdo que este es un tipo de media caña, pero este dibujo es de un rodapié.


avizor said:


> _Like this:_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


No es _parte del_ piso/suelo sino un accesorio _que se aplica sobre_ el suelo (como acabado entre suelo y pared).


heatherita said:


> _- Pavimento continuo impermeable con *media caña*._


Creo que, en la pregunta, media caña es un acabado de borde de pavimento, que debe ser convexo, no cóncavo. La palabra (uso americano) es *bullnose*



_Seamless waterproof flooring/paving with *bullnose*._

Saludos


----------



## heatherita

coolbrowne said:


> ¡Gracias por el contexto, *heatherita, *perfecto!
> 
> De acuerdo que este es un tipo de media caña, pero este dibujo es de un rodapié.
> No es _parte del_ piso/suelo sino un accesorio _que se aplica sobre_ el suelo (como acabado entre suelo y pared).
> Creo que, en la pregunta, media caña es un acabado de borde de pavimento, que debe ser convexo, no cóncavo. La palabra (uso americano) es *bullnose*
> 
> 
> 
> _Seamless waterproof flooring/paving with *bullnose*._
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por la explicación tan buena!!

Aun así... siento ser pesada... pero sí creo que es más como rodapié entonces, ya que lo que hacen es redondear la union entre suelo y pared...
Tengo un video de su web donde se ve como aplican la "media caña"...

http://www.ecologhical.com/videos/3c.html

Asi que sigo con la duda de cómo traducir el término.


----------



## avizor

Es con el rodapié o zócalo redondeado, una continuación del suelo moldeado con la misma resina, confunde un poco llamar media caña a algo completamente liso que es a media caña sólo en los bordes.  
Traducir el término me llevará un rato más.


----------



## avizor

Es *coved skirting*


----------



## coolbrowne

¡*No, no*! ¿Qué es eso? 


heatherita said:


> Aun así... siento ser pesada...


Acá estamos para ayudar (y también aprendemos, jeje )

En mi sugerencia anterior





coolbrowne said:


> La palabra (uso americano) es *bullnose*


pensaba que se trataba de descripción de un material _para construir_ pavimentos, y que la *media caña* fuera parte de tal material.

Ahora paréceme que es la descripción de materiales _de_ un pavimento _ya construido_ (o totalmente proyectado), incluyendo su integración con otros elementos tales que paredes, y que la *media caña* es un accesorio. En este caso no vale *bullnose* sino el dibujo de *avizor* (cóncavo) o su alternativa convexa. [Como matemático, pienso que el nombre debía ser "_cuarto-de caña_", porque el perfil incluye solo un cuarto de círculo, no un semicírculo, pero ¿qué se yo? ]

De todas maneras, chistes aparte, el nombre en inglés es "*base moulding*" o "*base molding*", pero hay que ser más específico porque existen miles de tipos (perfiles) de "*mouldings*".
media caña cóncava - *cove base moulding* (como el dibujo de *avizor*, arriba)
media caña convexa - *shoe moulding* o *quarter-round base moulding* (la más sencilla, es como cortar un cilindro macizo en cuatro)​Finalmente, no es *baseboard*, pues que este tipo de rodapié/zócalo tiene un perfil más alto (4-10 cm) que espeso (5-10 mm)

Saludos
-----------------------
¡Ay! cross-posting con *avizor* - *Coved skirting* vale _para el caso cóncavo y UK_ (lo de arriba es US). El convexo es *bull-nosed skirting* (UK)


----------



## heatherita

¡Madre mia, habeis sido mi salvación! 
Un millón de gracias (encima de las mil gracias de antes 

Así que finalmente pienso que, al ser una estructura cóncava (el propósito es evitar angulos rectos en los suelos donde se pueda acumular suciedad), *la palabra que busco es COVED SKIRTING o COVE BASE MOULDING.
*Ahora... decidir si usar ingles UK o US..! (el cliente no tiene preferencia...)


----------

